# Wie fotografiert man eine Flamme?



## Lenhard (18. August 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem...

ich möchte eine gasflamme, wie diese hier nachfotografieren: http://www.axel-braeuer.de/images/gasherd.jpg

naja, welche einstellungen sollte ich verwenden, ich habe schon so viel versucht, aber die bilder werden einfach nicht scharf...eintweder sie werden verpixelt, völlig verschwommen, oder so körnig, dass man nichts mehr erkennt.
wie belichtet man einen "selbstleuchter" richtig?  -ohne blitz schon klar... am besten ausenrum dunkel, oder?

mein versuch schaut so aus (mein bester): http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild1139ry.jpg

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Die Camera die ich benütze:CANON PowerShot S45


Mfg Lenny

Hätte auch die möglichkeit einen Gasherd zu finden...


----------



## Chrisu (19. August 2005)

Moinsen,

vielleicht solltest du doch mal den Blitz ausprobieren. 
Bei Gegenlichtaufnahmen verwendet man immer einen Aufhellblitz (oder Reflektoren). Das hat was damit zu tun, dass sich deine Kamera für einen Belichtungswert entscheiden muß und der Unterschied zwischen Hintergrund und Vordergrund zu groß ist.

Eine genauere Erklärung findest du beim Fotolehrgang:
--> Aufhellblitz

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## 27b-6 (19. August 2005)

Einspruch! 

 Blitz macht bei einem Objekt mit Eigenlicht keinen Sinn. Eine Gasflamme ist blau, d.h. das die meiste Energie in Hitze und nicht in Wärme umgewandelt wird, das wiederum heißt, das die blaue Flamme eine zu geringe Leuchtkraft hat. Also wird das Licht der Flamme durch einen Blitz einfach geschluckt. Dein Vorschlag es dunkler zu machen ist daher sinnvoll; wie dunkel mußt Du allerdings selber ausprobieren.
  Lange Belichtungszeit, Blende offen. (Hoffe Deine Kamera hat genug manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten)
  ...und darauf achten das die Flamme nicht durch einen Luftzug flackert.


----------



## Leola13 (19. August 2005)

Hai,

Einspruch mit Fragezeichen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Gasflamme auch ohne Luftzug schon flackert. Das heisst bei einer (zu) langen Belichtungszeit bekommst du eine unscharfe Flamme.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## 27b-6 (19. August 2005)

Wenn der Gasdruck nicht zu hoch ist, brennt eine Gasflamme ziemlich ruhig.


----------



## saschaf (19. August 2005)

Also ich würde die Umgebung auch abdunkeln. Das Problem bei deinem "besten Versuch" ist, dass der Vordergrund kaum Licht abbekommt. Also brauchst du noch etwas Licht aus Richtung der Kamera. Ein Blitz ist hier sicherlich zu hell. Du kannst aber (wenn du hast) zum Beispiel einen LCD-Bildschirm als Lichtquelle neben die Kamera stellen. Damit kannst du recht fix eine farbige Beleuchtung realisieren (in blau z.B. - das passt gut zur Flamme) und auch die Helligkeit schön Einstellen.


----------

